# Looking for a german shepherd puppy (Los angeles area)



## felipe.9 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello everyone , i’m looking for a german shepherd puppy in the Los Angeles area. A male and AKC registered, Please let me know asap!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hi felipe,
there are many many posts regarding breeders in your area - if you check the Choosing A Breeder section and scroll thru past threads you may find what you need...
otherwise, more information on the type of GSD you’re looking for, your plans for the dog, lifestyle, experience level, etc - will help others to point you in the right direction.
best of luck.


----------

